# mobile phone networks ?



## waptext (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a iphone 5c on EE network which is locked to EE , Would i be able to use it in Cebu/Leyte/Bohol ? , i'm wondering which network smart? globe? it will display and if i will be able to buy a local smart or globe sim and use it ???


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

waptext said:


> I have a iphone 5c on EE network which is locked to EE , Would i be able to use it in Cebu/Leyte/Bohol ? , i'm wondering which network smart? globe? it will display and if i will be able to buy a local smart or globe sim and use it ???


There are cell phone dealers and repair places on the streets and in shopping malls that are able to easily unlock cell phones and takes just a few minutes to do.
SIM cards are also available for all providers in these stores as well. A SIM card will cost you less than $2.00us dollars..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> There are cell phone dealers and repair places on the streets and in shopping malls that are able to easily unlock cell phones and takes just a few minutes to do.
> SIM cards are also available for all providers in these stores as well. A SIM card will cost you less than $2.00us dollars..


I've been getting unlock codes online for a couple bucks.

If the phone is from your current carrier the big ones give you the code for free.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Globe and Smart have pretty good coverage around the Philippines, but some areas do have stronger signals than others. If possible, ask someone from those areas which network is stronger.
Since Leyte and Bohol are popular, I would think either Smart or Globe would be ok. 

Make sure your phone has at least 1 SIM slot.............some don't. SIMS are easy to get here as well as cheap.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

waptext said:


> I have a iphone 5c on EE network which is locked to EE , Would i be able to use it in Cebu/Leyte/Bohol ? , i'm wondering which network smart? globe? it will display and if i will be able to buy a local smart or globe sim and use it ???


If it's on contract with EE you won't get it unlocked by EE until the contract finishes. You may be able to get it unlocked on a market stall but even they usually won't touch them until they are out of contract. Unlocking in the Philippines is probably your best bet. EE will probably charge you £25 for the unlock code and take weeks to send it. Your best bet is to get it unlocked by a third party. As to Philippine SIMs pick which ever is the most popular in the area you will most likely be using the phone. You could also just use your phone on EE roaming if for only a short time but can get expensive, especially for anyone phoning you. Filipinos don't like paying 100p per miniute so you won't make many friends.


----------



## waptext (Sep 22, 2014)

last may when i was in Leyte Cebu and Bohol i had an unlocked iphone 4s and bought a 40 pesos globe sim only for internet data but also for calling and texting within the Philippines my Philippino girlfriend , since then i have a new iphone 5c 32gb i'm a bit weary about getting it unlocked in the Philippines but might check it out , i also have the option of a globe tattoo pocket wifi which i'm gonna get for the laptop anyway and leave both with my Philippino girlfriend , I just wonder what the network will say when i switch on my iphone 5c which is on EE contract in the UK i was hoping it would say globe or smart then buy and let me use that local sim without getting it unlocked , hopefully a monthly data plan is around 995 or 999 pesos and i'm staying 24 days so its got to be done somehow , guess i will find out when i get there gonna be leaving my unlocked 4s at home whatever


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

waptext said:


> last may when i was in Leyte Cebu and Bohol i had an unlocked iphone 4s and bought a 40 pesos globe sim only for internet data but also for calling and texting within the Philippines my Philippino girlfriend , since then i have a new iphone 5c 32gb i'm a bit weary about getting it unlocked in the Philippines but might check it out , i also have the option of a globe tattoo pocket wifi which i'm gonna get for the laptop anyway and leave both with my Philippino girlfriend , I just wonder what the network will say when i switch on my iphone 5c which is on EE contract in the UK i was hoping it would say globe or smart then buy and let me use that local sim without getting it unlocked , hopefully a monthly data plan is around 995 or 999 pesos and i'm staying 24 days so its got to be done somehow , guess i will find out when i get there gonna be leaving my unlocked 4s at home whatever


Your phone will come up with whatever network your SIM is from. EE will not know about it. Even if you unlock it and put your EE SIM back once you return home EE will still be in the dark about it being unlocked.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess UK carriers are different? Verizon unlocked my phone I have with them and I replace the Verizon sim with my Smart sim whenever in country and just put the Verizon sim back when I hit the US.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I got my CP unlock in the U.S.A. because I wanted to make sure it still worked there. Most all smaller cell phone stores will do this and, as stated, you can get the code to input from the internet and do it yourself.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I got my CP unlock in the U.S.A. because I wanted to make sure it still worked there. Most all smaller cell phone stores will do this and, as stated, *you can get the code to input from the internet and do it yourself*.


Here in the UK that has become less available, older phones perhaps. We had to pay for the code to unlock the wifes Samsung late last year. And I-phones I'd be very surprised as Apple are well known for wanting their pound of flesh.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

SUN has been rapidly gaining PAYG market share in the Visayas now, especially in Cebu. 

it seems at least half of all girls have SUN now. It is because it is cheap. Their all text promos are only 10 pesos, whereas the others are at least 20 - though they may have lowered their prices recently to compete. SUN have been gaining so many customers it must have affected especially GLOBE.

I use all three because while there might be no signal for one or the other of the three networks (even in quite populated areas sometimes) there will never be anywhere where there is people where you won't get a signal with at least one of the three SMART, SUN and GLOBE networks.


----------

